

How many of you are building education startups? - mvkel

My company (http://localist.com) is currently powering the social events calendars of over 40 institutions. While we're not technically an education company, the majority of our customer base is higher education.<p>Higher ed is definitely a unique vertical that has its pros and cons; I'd love to hear about other HN readers trying to break into the space and the challenges you're facing.
======
ramdaffe
Currently conducting a market research on building a service for high school
in Southeast Asia.

Biggest problem is the infrastructure (quality internet access is still a
luxury) and basically the school's internal staffs are stuck in the 90s (more
than half aren't trained in using e-mail and this is in the top high school of
the capital city).

On the brighter side, there are no bureaucracy, no regulation.

~~~
mvkel
That's a great strategy. Asia is desperate for technology solutions in
education and it's a completely untapped market. Good luck!

------
BenSS
We're at the totally opposite end of the spectrum, working with Pre-K to K.
There was some earlier talk about dealing directly with schools, but that's a
difficult path to walk.

<http://www.kindertown.com>

~~~
ahsanhilal
So do you guys make all the apps that you sell through your platform? In
either case pretty great concept

~~~
BenSS
We are developing our own apps, but right now we're highlighting the best ones
out there according to our own educators.

